# Extend video signal



## chriscrain1978 (Oct 18, 2016)

What’s up, community! My buddies and I have this rotating watch party on NFL Sundays and I host every second Sunday of the month. I want to move the party from inside to out in my backyard patio. I have a TV we can set up in the patio but the distance between there and the tv cable output is over 100 ft! How can this application be done correctly?


----------



## ktkelly (Apr 7, 2007)

Using a Sat or Cable box?

If so, simply run a temporary piece of coax and move both the TV AND the cable box.

That's the cheap and effective way.



Using a Sat or Cable box but cannot move that part of the system?

If so, then use an HDMI extender that will also pass IR, along with a pre-made Cat6 in the length you need, such as this:

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00OZV04BK?gclid=CNuP1o-46s8CFVdahgodeU4EZg

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B..._rd_wg=3UHcj&refRID=0RY6VREVAT7DKRQJMPAK&th=1


----------



## chriscrain1978 (Oct 18, 2016)

Ok, thank you


----------



## chriscrain1978 (Oct 18, 2016)

Is this good choice? https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00OZV04B...hgodeU4EZg&tag=vs-home-convert-amazon-20&th=1

My friend ask me to find out about amplifiers like this https://bzbexpress.com/HDMI-Amplifier-and-Splitters/. Should he use hdmi amplifier if distance is over 120ft?


----------



## ktkelly (Apr 7, 2007)

If you're using the cat6 extenders, there is no need for a signal amplifier.

Looking closer at that one, they don't mention it being a HDBT extender, so I cannot recommend it. Not positive it will actually work.

Try this instead: 

http://www.monoprice.com/product?p_id=10225

Were you to try going with a DMI cable, there's damn near no way you can go that distance even with a signal amp. At least not reliably.


----------

